

Create Virtual LANs that Work Everywhere - Steven9132
https://www.zerotier.com/

======
api
I'm the author / creator of this. Saw this link in my web referer list and was
happy... I submitted it to HN long ago and it stayed at the infernal "1".

If anyone's got any questions ask me. I'll watch this thread.

One of the challenges I'm having is letting this be a p2p VPN for people who
want that, but also conveying that it's a bit more than that. It's sort of
like a cross between VXLAN and Skype. It also includes encryption and
authentication for use over the open Internet, something VXLAN does not.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VXLAN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VXLAN)

The intent is to -- for users -- make creating and joining virtual LANs as
easy as doing a Skype conference call or a Google hangout. I think it's almost
there, but needs a bit of work from a UI perspective.

Beyond that there's the enterprise and the potential of going into the SDN
market, but I'm focusing on consumer and small business for now since it's the
shortest path to revenue.

I'm bootstrapping for now but exploring some possible partners / co-founders,
a possible KickStarter/IndieGoGo for a hardware dongle later this year, and a
bit after that seeking angel/seed type funding if things look good enough to
merit that step. So far I'm picking up users at an accelerating rate, which is
a good sign.

Everything except the web admin panel UI is open source. Here's the repo:
[https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierOne](https://github.com/zerotier/ZeroTierOne)

